# My Mexico Buck Video



## DPElite

Here is my Video of the buck i killed while hunting in Mexico. I know i had another thread already but i know some of yall clicked on the link and it showed no video, so here it is again and i apologize for posting again. Now go get some popcorn and enjoy.


----------



## let's talk fishin

nice


----------



## Josh5

That was awesome.
It was funny watching time elapsed as that 'Supervisor' helped you put the ground blind in.

Congrats. nice buck


----------



## DPElite

ttt


----------



## capt4fish

Great Mexico deer. Dang great Vid.

I wanna know how that young 6?, with the huge brow tines turns out. Keep us posted on him would ya.


----------



## DPElite

capt4fish said:


> Great Mexico deer. Dang great Vid.
> 
> I wanna know how that young 6?, with the huge brow tines turns out. Keep us posted on him would ya.


mitchbcs went ahead and shot that deer like 3 days after i shot my deer he was either 3.5 - 4.5 yo i cnat remember what they aged him at but he scored like 118 i believe and he took 2nd in the 6pt Mexico division at Los Cazadores


----------



## CHARLIE

Looks like a bunch of antlers look like mulies antlers with the split G2's


----------



## buckbuddy

*Very COOL video & Buck!!.......Congrats!*

*..Mark*


----------



## travissalinas

well done. i spent a season on a lease out past Sabinas, never saw anything close to that nice. congrats


----------



## Johnny9

Looks like a whitetail buck to me not a Mulie. Mule deer dont have tails do they? Maybe interbred


----------



## DPElite

travissalinas said:


> well done. i spent a season on a lease out past Sabinas, never saw anything close to that nice. congrats


thank you sir......yeah it is a lil gold mine of a place we got there.....this year is gonna be off the chain


----------



## Wiredhernandez

Nice but why the buckcandy advertising?


----------



## DPElite

Wiredhernandez said:


> Nice but why the buckcandy advertising?


because i can


----------



## Wiredhernandez

Oh guess I should have looked at the buckcandy.com website to see that you are affiliated. No biggie as we all need to make a buck. Nice commercial.


----------



## DPElite

its getting a lil bit closer to this season guys


----------



## txfshrmn

The mulies & whitetails will cross, although it's rare. It's a whitetail, but I thought it had some slight mule characteristics when I first seen it on the video. BUT THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT SO AWESOME...IT'S NOT YOUR TYPICAL MAINFRAME. I would love to have him on my wall. CONGRADS ON YOUR KILL...AND WITH A BOW...nice.


----------



## Trouthunter

Enjoyed the video but the music not so much. 

TH


----------



## wet dreams

I kept watching for a Mulie to show as title on video but then you shot the whitetai and a nice one toooo....WWl


----------



## DPElite

wet dreams said:


> I kept watching for a Mulie to show as title on video but then you shot the whitetai and a nice one toooo....WWl


Yeah thats what we named him although he wasn't a Mule Deer and glad ya enjoyed


----------



## DPElite

Trouthunter said:


> Enjoyed the video but the music not so much.
> 
> TH


everyone has opinions and thats cool glad ya enjoyed the video portion

I have alot to learn when putting videos together i just wanted to jam out a lil bit on this one, not like i cant go back and make another one


----------



## 6Mile

Awesome buck and awesome vid. One of these days, maybe next year i will talk more seriously with Mr. Bling and make a trip over there with yall.


----------



## DPElite

6Mile said:


> Awesome buck and awesome vid. One of these days, maybe next year i will talk more seriously with Mr. Bling and make a trip over there with yall.


You might want to think about doing it this year cause it might not go down next year plus this year is going to to be the shizzzzznit for some huge bone down there and we have room for a couple more hunters

Load up and come on


----------



## flat185

DPElite said:


> You might want to think about doing it this year cause it might not go down next year plus this year is going to to be the shizzzzznit for some huge bone down there and we have room for a couple more hunters
> 
> Load up and come on


What's a spot run?


----------



## DPElite

Cabela said:


> What's a spot run?


P.M. sent Cabela


----------



## flat185

DPElite said:


> P.M. sent Cabela


Replied


----------



## 6Mile

DPElite said:


> You might want to think about doing it this year cause it might not go down next year plus this year is going to to be the shizzzzznit for some huge bone down there and we have room for a couple more hunters
> 
> Load up and come on


I would love to do it this year, just can't justify the funds with a new job starting and other things going on


----------



## Bowhntr

Congrats and great video, nice how the plan comes together


----------



## DPElite

Thank you sir


----------



## TXDRAKE

Are their Mulies in the area too? Its a great deer and it looks alot like the WT/Mulie crosses that we would get in West Texas!


----------



## DPElite

TXDRAKE said:


> Are their Mulies in the area too? Its a great deer and it looks alot like the WT/Mulie crosses that we would get in West Texas!


no sir there are no Mulies in that area....everyone says this exact same thing about this deer.

He was a main frame 8 pt with big kickers off the G2 that makes him look like a mulie

Here are some pics of the mount i just went and picked him up in corpus christi yesterday


----------



## DPElite




----------



## PortHoleDiver

Great Deer and Loved the video. Man had to be tuff drawing back and not busted by the other deer around. Several times I anticipated the draw opportunities. Really cool how it all came together. NICE!!


----------



## DPElite

PortHoleDiver said:


> Great Deer and Loved the video. Man had to be tuff drawing back and not busted by the other deer around. Several times I anticipated the draw opportunities. Really cool how it all came together. NICE!!


thats funny how everyone that watches the video asks the sae question lol...them deer down there are not used to the hunting pressure that is here is Tx and it always helps to have good ole cowboy on there to ride around and just feed them so they are pretty chill but dont get me wrong either they are still Low Fence free ranging whitetail deer

thanks for the props bro

Watch these 2 videos the big 6 in my video gets lit up......Twice :biggrin::biggrin::dance::dance:


----------



## capt.sandbar

That was premium!! Great job on deer and video!!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Well done Video and NICE Buck!


----------



## fender bender

Congrats and great video,Thanks


----------



## DPElite

Thanks guys for the kind words I totally forgot to reply


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------

